# Eyes



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking to buy some realistic looking eyes around 12-15mm glass or acrylic where do you guys buy from and what might the prices be?? Much appreciated!! Thanks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

This might help. I don't know if this is the type your looking for. No glass but lots of sizes and colors. Heard a lot of good things about their eyes.

http://lisa.staton.home.insightbb.com/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

eBay is your friend.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

www.gregdorrance.com
www.duxdekes.com
theduckblind.com- all three places sell eyes for the duck carver


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the glass eyes on alot of my musky baits but they can get expensive. Any taxidermy supplier will have them.

I agree with Ezbite and ebay. You can get some great deals on stick on eyes at times. 

Getthenet's link is great also. Super nice people and easy to work with.

If you do a search for "Bogs baits" they have some nice stuff also.


The 3D stick on eyes have progressed so much in the last couple of years. I"m thinking switching to those instead of glass eyes.

Flat paper eyes I use Netcraft. Only thing with them is Ohio sales tax.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a link if you want to make your own.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Like the link thanks good idea ill just make my own just change it up a lil ill post pics when done


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

